# Excited to go X-trailing



## thumbtoe (Feb 4, 2005)

Did the deal last night and going to pick up my new Se AWD auto on thursday, my first brand new vehicle ever!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Congrats. X-trail was my first brand new car too.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Welcome ThumbToe,
& congrats on your new X-trail.

see you in the forums.

BTW, where are you from? you should include your location in your profile, it's just nice to know.

ValBoo.


----------



## thumbtoe (Feb 4, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Welcome ThumbToe,
> & congrats on your new X-trail.
> 
> see you in the forums.
> ...


sorry, i'm from calgary, i took my location out while i was dealing on it so sales people here wouldn't know or guess who i was,i will update profile.tks


----------



## equinox_76 (Jan 20, 2005)

I signed for mine last night !!!! but it looks like it will take a while before I actually get it.

I ordered a red SE manual AWD and they can't find one in the whole province !!! So they might have to order from japan which will likely take a while.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

3-4 weeks I'm told... :thumbdwn:


----------



## thumbtoe (Feb 4, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> 3-4 weeks I'm told... :thumbdwn:


oh crappy, mine was in stock and i waited 2 days to clear-up paper work and i went nuts waiting, can't imagine waiting 3-4 weeks.have 300k on mine now and am loving it


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

thumbtoe said:


> oh crappy, mine was in stock and i waited 2 days to clear-up paper work and i went nuts waiting, can't imagine waiting 3-4 weeks.have 300k on mine now and am loving it


You know it... Thanks for the sympathy :thumbup: Realistically, I'm betting it's going to be longer than 4 weeks. Last I heard it was not yet built (on record) however the dealer thinks it's on a boat from Japan, and not showing it's built until it lands in Vancouver. From Vancouver it's 10 days to Saskatoon.

Don't know whither to belive him or not, I'm a skeptic, but have no choice...

Congrats on the great driving you've had, and to the others that have one on order.


----------



## thumbtoe (Feb 4, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> You know it... Thanks for the sympathy :thumbup: Realistically, I'm betting it's going to be longer than 4 weeks. Last I heard it was not yet built (on record) however the dealer thinks it's on a boat from Japan, and not showing it's built until it lands in Vancouver. From Vancouver it's 10 days to Saskatoon.
> 
> Don't know whither to belive him or not, I'm a skeptic, but have no choice...
> 
> Congrats on the great driving you've had, and to the others that have one on order.


what exactly are you ordering maby my sales guy has one


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have ordered a Silver LE-VDC. The Dealer told me it would cost about $400 to ship one here from another dealer, and based on the price that I got on the LE, that it would have to come out of my pocket. I said I suppose I can wait then.


----------



## thumbtoe (Feb 4, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> I have ordered a Silver LE-VDC. The Dealer told me it would cost about $400 to ship one here from another dealer, and based on the price that I got on the LE, that it would have to come out of my pocket. I said I suppose I can wait then.


well if you have already ordered, i hope the wait doesn't drive you crazy :thumbup: cheers


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

thumbtoe said:


> well if you have already ordered, i hope the wait doesn't drive you crazy :thumbup: cheers



It's actually driving me crazy now.... :crazy: Ah-well, I suppose the wait will only make it that mcuh sweeter. Thanks though, I appreciate it :cheers: 

To keep me occupied I have been researching and planning accessories for the unit.


----------



## calgary x-trailer (Feb 17, 2005)

> sorry, i'm from calgary, i took my location out while i was dealing on it so sales people here wouldn't know or guess who i was,i will update profile.tks


I'm from Calgary too! Just picked mine up on Feb 15th!
I got a black SE and love it. What a great ride.
See ya on the Deerfoot! or maybe K-Country.


----------



## equinox_76 (Jan 20, 2005)

Finally, My X-Trail is in !!! I'm picking it up in the middle of a snow storm !!!! I guess I'll experience AWD pretty quickly !!!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Excellent! Lucky :thumbup:


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Equinox, how did u find the drive?


----------



## equinox_76 (Jan 20, 2005)

Lukasz

Very smooth actually, I was worried about the tires after a few reviews I found on the web but it ended up being quite good. I even had a chance to try 4x4 because there was like a foot of snow in my street.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

hehe, glad you had a good experience. I saw the reviews for the tires, and actually, I find them really good in the snow in my FWD XE...


----------

